
Ask HN: How to get past the resume application tracking system? - takizawa11
Is anyone hear familiar with the internal&#x2F; technical workings of application tracking systems for resumes? Any specific tips for passing a resume through the ATS filter?<p>I am looking for a systematic approach that won&#x27;t mean completely re-writing my resume each time. In other words, I&#x27;d like to find a balance between thoroughness and speed.
======
rcurry
The only winning move is not to play. Applicant tracking systems are a joke,
it's best to go through a recruiter or your network and avoid those things
entirely.

